# Regeln bzgl. Köderfische in NL



## tenchhunter87 (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin etwas verunsichert, was die Regeln bzgl. Köderfische in den Niederlanden betrifft. Habe die allgemeinen Bedingungen der Gewässerliste gelesen und danach im Internet weiter recherchiert. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand hierzu etwas sagen könnte:

- Darf man nur Köderfische aus dem gleichen Gewässer verwenden, in dem man gerade angelt oder darf man auch tiefgefrorene Köderfische aus Deutschland oder einem anderen Gewässer der Niederlande mitbringen und verwenden?

- Wenn ich mir meine Köderfische beim Hechtansitz in den Niederlanden stippe: Muss ich diese zwingend lebend aufbewahren (in geräumigen Eimer mit Sauerstoffpumpe) oder darf ich die Fische auch direkt abtöten? In den allgemeinen Bedingungen der Gewässerliste steht, dass man sie lebend aufbewahren darf. In diesem Link hier heißt es jedoch:

„Algemene voorwaarden


Gevangen vis welke bestemd is als aasvis dient direct te worden gedood door middel van een krachtige tik op de kop. Het meenemen van levende aasvissen is dan ook niet meer toegestaan voor de wateren die in de Gezamenlijke Lijst van Nederlandse Viswateren vermeld staan. In totaal mag je maximaal 10 dode zoetwatervissen groter dan 15 cm in je bezig hebben. Voor vissen kleiner dan 15 cm geldt geen maximum, maar neem niet meer mee dan nodig. 
Het is als sportvisser verboden om gevangen vis te verkopen.“

https://www.sportvisserijzwn.nl/actueel/1860/aasvissen-en-minimummaten-hoe-zit-dit-nu-precies.html

- Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass man maximal zehn Köderfische größer als 15 cm entnehmen darf und dass es für kleinere Köderfische kein Entnahmelimit gibt. Stimmt das so und gilt dieses Limit auch für von zu Hause mitgebrachte Köderfische?

- Ist der Einsatz einer Köderfischsenke erlaubt, sofern nicht explizit in der Visplanner-App als verboten deklariert?


Vielen Dank vorab.

Tenchhunter


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo Tenchhunter,

die allgemeinen Regeln auf Punkt 5 besagen folgendes:


> 5. Gefangener Fisch muss unbeschadet in dasselbe Wasser zurückgesetzt werden, es sei denn:
> 
> er ist zum persönlichen Verzehr bestimmt (den Fisch sofort mit einem kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf töten)
> *er wird als Köderfisch verwendet. Hier sind die Verhaltensregeln für die Entnahme von Köderfischen zu beachten. Für Köderfische die größer als 15cm sind, sind dies 10 Stück.*
> ...



Punkt 12 der allgemeinen Regeln besagt:


> 12. Auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mehr als 10 getötete *Süßwasserfische *im Besitz zu haben, die größer als 15 cm sind.



Quelle: http://holland-angeln.de/regeln/


Wenn du darauf achtest, sollte es kein Problem sein.
Wir nehmen auch immer Fisch mit. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man Köderfisch nicht aus fremden Gewässern nehmen soll, allerdings kann ich gerade nichts dazu finden und grundsätzlich angelt auch jeder mit mitgebrachten Köderfischen.


----------



## tenchhunter87 (7. Juli 2019)

Hi Dennis,

perfekt, Vielen Dank für die Info.

Dann werde ich es auch so machen.

LG Tenchhunter


----------

